# Avatar Pics?



## Dragongirl (Sep 20, 2002)

I was nosing around and changing a few things in my profile and options and decided to take a look at the Avatar thing.  I clicked on the "more information" link and a whole page of link dead thumbnails showed up.  Are the graphic links wrong or is this just me?


----------



## Morrus (Sep 20, 2002)

Dragongirl said:
			
		

> *I was nosing around and changing a few things in my profile and options and decided to take a look at the Avatar thing.  I clicked on the "more information" link and a whole page of link dead thumbnails showed up.  Are the graphic links wrong or is this just me? *




They were lost during the server move.  We're slowly delting the entries, but since you have to do them slowly one at a time it'll be a long time before we've cleared all 1500 odd broken links.


----------



## Dragongirl (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Avatar Pics?*



			
				Morrus said:
			
		

> *They were lost during the server move.  We're slowly delting the entries, but since you have to do them slowly one at a time it'll be a long time before we've cleared all 1500 odd broken links. *




ewww Relieved it is not just me, sad it is so much work.  Anyway I can help?


----------



## Morrus (Sep 20, 2002)

Nah, we'll get there eventually.  Thanks though.


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 20, 2002)

Does that mean that avatars might get reactivated at some point in the future?

Just curious.


----------



## Piratecat (Sep 20, 2002)

Yup. But first, we have to work through deleting 1500 bad links, one at a time. Blargo!


----------



## Airwolf (Sep 20, 2002)

*Deleting links*

Glad I'm not in charge of that project!


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 20, 2002)

It's certainly not something I'd like to do. Apart from the other problems, that has to be boring to the extreme!


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Sep 20, 2002)

only 1500 bad links?  I says bah!  Just have five people delete ten avatars each per night.  and then it'll only be...30 days to get rid of all of them!


----------



## Tharkun (Sep 21, 2002)

Airwolf, love your pics   Yea I had to say that


----------



## Airwolf (Sep 22, 2002)

Tharkun said:
			
		

> *Airwolf, love your pics   Yea I had to say that  *




Thanks!!


----------



## Creamsteak (Sep 22, 2002)

http://www.topwebcomics.com/forums/avatar.php?
That's an Avatar based on Dark Knight Cecil I use on another forum. Then there is my neat sig below. If you click on it, it enlarges.


----------



## Tharkun (Sep 22, 2002)

*Speaking of that...*

How do you add an avatar?  I have a great Avatar but not sure how to add it.


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 23, 2002)

You can add an avatar by clicking on the User CP button, going into the Edit Options tab, and scroll down to the bottom. 
However, you should note that true Avatars are currently not displayed, and are also limited in size (since the function is curently disabled, I can't look, but I think it is 64 * 64).

You can also add images to your sig using the [ img ] tag, but that requires that the picture is somewhere online.


----------

